# اختاري فستان العيد من 400 الى 500 ريال



## وسيط تجاري معتمد (28 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نقدم لكم جديد فساتين سهرات ( ست الحسن ) 2011 وبارخص الأسعااااااااااار
غير متوفرة في الأسواق
بأرخص الأسعار
موديلات حديثة 
خدمة التوصيل مجاناا لسكان الرياض وضواحيها
للطلب أو الأستفسار 
0560879392
[email protected]
----------------
بقلم ( وسيط تجاري معتمد )
لنشر اعلانك او طلبك او منتجك في 40 موقع متخصص بالتجارة
مقابل 60ريال فقط م.. تدفع بعد استلامك الروابط مباشرة 
[email protected]& 0546719973 
-----------------------------------------------
اترككم مع الصور
فستان رقم ( 1 )






فستان رقم ( 2 )









فستان رقم (3)







فستان رقم 4








فستان رقم 5






فستان رقم 6






فستان رقم 7






فستان رقم 8






فستان رقم 9






------------------------------
فستان رقم 10






فستان رقم 11







فستان رقم 12






فستان رقم 13




فستان رقم 14






فستان رقم 15






فستان رقم 16







فستان رقم 17






فستان رقم 18






-------------------------------------------
فستان رقم 19






فستان رقم 20


----------



## tjarksa (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اختاري فستان العيد من 400 الى 500 ريال*

الله يوفقك اخوي بالرزق الحلال .


----------



## نور الطبيعة (24 يوليو 2012)

*رد: اختاري فستان العيد من 400 الى 500 ريال*

يشرفني ان ادعوكم لتشريفي بزيارة متجري 
متجر نور الطبيعة


----------

